

IPhone4 might be their Vista - fraXis
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9179164/Microsoft_exec_mocks_iPhone_4_dubs_it_Apple_s_Vista

======
mr_eel
Not even close to right; pretty much everyone immediately hated Vista, but the
iPhone 4 is selling like mad and people seem to love it.

Also, it seems pretty stupid for an exec to basically be saying "Hey, I think
this product will turn out to be as crap as our own".

